

Meet Glimpse, a new dating app built on Instagram - raquelh
https://medium.com/p/37829bade94a

======
harisamin
Super proud to have build this :). Hope people like what we're trying to do
here.

~~~
lukedjn
When choosing a name did you know about this app
[https://www.glympse.com/](https://www.glympse.com/) ?

~~~
elanmiller
Yep, Glimpse is spelled differently and in a different market.

------
peterboling
If I used Instagram this would be great. I guess I will have to up my photo
skills.

